# Advertising



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

Just want to see what some of the other lawn/landscape companies do for advertising or trying to get new customers.


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

WE DON'T DO LAWN MAINTENANCE, BUT WE DO SNOWPLOWING AND HAULING YEAR ROUND.
WE ADVERTISE IN THE PHONE BOOK, BUSINESS CARDS (PUT THEM UP ON BULLETIN BOARDS AROUND TOWN), BANNERS AROUND TOWN, AND OUR TRUCKS ARE LETTERED UP (THEY'RE EYE CATCHERS!!!!!!!). WE ALSO PUT OUR TRUCKS IN ALL THE PARADES!!!!! ALSO, WORD OF MOUTH IS GREAT TOO!!! IT PAYS TO ADVERTISE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
purplebou purplebou


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I run an ad in the paper come winter. It's on my business cards, and I Make sure I tell all my customers that are close and have an easy drive to plow.


----------



## Snowboy9999 (Jul 7, 2004)

Are you trying to get residential or commercial?


----------



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

the yellow pages and word of mouth have been my best advertising. I also letter up all the trucks.I added some humor on one of my older trucks, on the box sides in reflective white letters it says GET PLOWED! it gets noticed.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

90% of my work is commercial office parks. I target my customers by proximatey to current clients. I'll ask my current clients to refer me to other local office owners based on my performance and service. I also target my customers by their history of payment with other contractors.


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

thanks for all the help


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey Blizzard Buster... lets see a pic of those eye catching trucks


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Word of mouth is the cheapest and best way to advertise!!!!!!! That is how i get all my business dealing with lawn care and plowing. I use business cards and that is all. Word of mouth will get you more than enough work to do if you do is right. I cant hardly keep up on work by word of mouth i couldnt near handle if i advertised more than business cards and word of mouth. Good Luck
Bchlawns


----------



## jhook (Jan 24, 2004)

First of all, I make sure that I keep a good customer retention rate from year to year. It is always cheaper to keep a customer than to get a new one, that is one of the things I like about this business - the security of repeat customers. After that, I put an ad in the paper around the start of Oct. and usually run it through the season. Beleive it or not, I get a good chunk of my new residential business in Feb., Mar. People think they are going to shovel it themselves for whatever reason (excersise or some other bs). That usually wears off about half way through the winter. Of course by then, all the other non-pro plowers have pulled their ads because they don't know any better and I am the only one left. I work out a good deal for them on a per shot basis for the rest of the season and sign them up for the whole season some the following fall. Works great. I get commercial calls from my paper ads too. 

Trucks are lettered of course. Here is a good one for you... I pull up to a 4 way stop sign, stop and go through. My phone rings. Some dude going accross the intersection that I just passed was looking for a plow guy. Could I do his yard? He lived a block away. I peel the truck around and clean him up. Happy customer inside of 5 minutes. I did him for 2 years before he sold his house and moved. Certainly paid for the lettering on my truck.

Here is another thing, look like a pro. a couple of years ago I got a new truck for plowing. 2001 GMC HD ext, short box. This thing is sharp. When I pull in to price a job, looks like I know what I am doing. I landed a $15,000 contract last fall just by meeting the with guy. I get out of my truck, he looks at me, looks at the truck and basically gave me the job right there. Said they guy who did it last year showed up with crap equip, spent time fixing it at the jobsite and was billing by the hour. Let me tell you, with contracts like that, it doesn't take to long to pay for the new ride. Impression sells BIG.

Good luck.

Jonathan


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

flyers and newspaper add


----------

